# Composer from France



## Kubler (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello there !

I created my forum account quite a long time ago, but although I've been regularly reading the threads since then I never posted anything nor even introduced myself, so… I thought now might be the right moment.

I'm Thomas, 20, from France. I began to learn to play the french horn when I was 5 and rapidly became interested in creating my own music (one of my teachers gave me MakeMusic's Finale when I was 9 and I spent generous amounts of time playing around with it)

I just got my musicology licence and now that I'm geared with a DAW and four solid Teraoctets of VST, I'll be starting a master degree in composition and orchestration within two weeks—in order to fulfill my childhood dream of working for the cinema. I've been composing for amateur productions on the Internet for some years but luckily I recently got my first professional contract, and I cross my fingers for managing to make my way in the world of scoring, over time.

I'm looking forward to chat with you guys about our common passions !

Musically,
Thomas.


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 8, 2017)

What a wonderful introduction and background Thomas. Welcome. Please keep us posted on your music and studies. I expect good things coming our way here from you.


----------



## Kubler (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you a lot Dave ! I've already posted a thread about my most recent soundtrack. This year will very probably be quite proficient in composition for me so this won't be the last ^^


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 9, 2017)

Kubler said:


> Thank you a lot Dave ! I've already posted a thread about my most recent soundtrack. This year will very probably be quite proficient in composition for me so this won't be the last ^^


Very good! I liked the variety in the music, the vibe and orchestration.

Edit: All your tracks very good! I thought they would be just by the way you presented yourself and yes! Very good music from you already!


----------



## Kubler (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm really glad you liked it so much !


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 12, 2017)

Sounds like a great start! Wishing you the best!


----------



## Kubler (Oct 12, 2017)

@Kevin Fortin Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## ChristianM (Oct 12, 2017)

Bienvenu à toi cher compatriote


----------



## Kubler (Oct 12, 2017)

@ChristianM Merci


----------

